# Skype

## bienchen

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich Skype ans laufen bekomme? Hab einfach die Dateien von der Webseite geladen aber es geht nicht...

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## Joggl

wieso probierst ned einfach "emerge skype" ??

----------

## Cintra

net-im/skype ~x86

----------

## Gekko

Und gleichmal die neue Portage Doku im Bezug auf die Dateien in /etc/portage lesen, damit nicht gleich noch paar Fragen aufkommen:

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

----------

## tycho1983

Gibts eigentlich noch nen anderen Weg als übers CVS an eine Übersicht aller Dokus zu kommen?

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## cprior

http://packages.gentoo.org

----------

## tycho1983

Wo finde ich da die dokus?

----------

## _hephaistos_

du meinst wohl das:

http://www.gentoo.de/ >> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml

dh: gentoo.de >> Dokus auf einen Blick

hth,

ciao

----------

## smg

lege einfach

```
 /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 an

danach fügst du durch echo

```
 net-im/skype ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 skype dazu. danach emergest du einfach skype am besten mit USE="doc" so dass du auch eine doku hast.

viel glück

#ash

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Bei etc habe auch kein portage ?

Man das Problem stresst

 emerge skype

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "skype" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-im/skype-0.90.0.14 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/skype-0.91.0.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/skype-0.91.0.12 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/skype-0.92.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

Gruss Dave

----------

## smg

du willst net-im/skype emergen (das hardmasked ist) also machst du das so:

```
mkdir /etc/portage/

touch /etc/portage/package.keywords

touch /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

danach machst du:

1)

```
echo net-im/skype ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

alternativ dazu ein

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 und fügst dort ein:

```
net-im/skype ~x86
```

2)

```
echo net-im/skype >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

alternativ dazu ein

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 und fügst dort ein:

```
net-im/skype

```

bevor du nun emergest achte  auf die USE flags, du musst einen sound daemon setzen...

überprüfe dass dann davor mit 

```
emerge -pv net-im/skype
```

wenn du damit fertig bist, machst du

```
USE="arts esd" emerge --ask net-im/skype
```

dort sollte nun skype erscheinen, beanworte die frage mit "y" und dann installiert er dir skype...

alles klar?

viel glück

# ash

----------

## Gunstick

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn du damit fertig bist, machst du
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Geht nicht (und das ist wohl eher ein portage konfig problem weil ich NIE irgendwelche infos bekomme warum etwas masked ist)

```

root@storm georges # emerge -pv net-im/skype

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/skype" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

So und wie finde ich jetzt heraus was an portage kaputt ist?

Georges

----------

## Gekko

 :Embarassed: 

Mein Portage ist nicht kaputt. Sag hast Du die Doku auch wirklich gelesen und verstanden?

----------

## Gunstick

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Portage ist nicht kaputt. Sag hast Du die Doku auch wirklich gelesen und verstanden?

 

es geht nicht um dein portage sondern um meins.

Und die dok habe ich gelesen und hoffentlich verstanden  :Smile:  Was ich nicht weiss ist: warum zeigt emerge nicht an WAS oder WARUM etwas masked ist? Die Liste ist einfach leer.

Georges

----------

## psyqil

 *Quote:*   

> es geht nicht um dein portage sondern um meins. 

 Portage ist für alle da!

```
grep -B 3 skype /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

----------

## Psyborg2000

mag vielleicht eigentlich nicht so gedacht sein, aber wenn ich manuell in der Datei /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ein # vor net-im/skype setze (also wegkommentiere), dann klappt das emerge von skype.

Mit Hilfe von /etc/portage/package.keywords // package.umask komme ich auch nicht weiter.

Gruß

Psyborg2000

----------

## psyqil

 *Psyborg2000 wrote:*   

> mag vielleicht eigentlich nicht so gedacht sein, aber wenn ich manuell in der Datei /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ein # vor net-im/skype setze (also wegkommentiere), dann klappt das emerge von skype.
> 
> Mit Hilfe von /etc/portage/package.keywords // package.umask komme ich auch nicht weiter.

 Dann wird portage sich beim nächsten world-Update beschweren...was klappt denn nicht in Deiner package.unmask?

----------

## gsnerf

richtig das ding muss auch package.unmask und nicht .umask heißen  :Smile: 

----------

## Gunstick

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -B 3 skype /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

ah, ein # davor und jetzt merged er.

Nich gerade extrem userfriendly wenn emerge nicht sagt wo die maskierung ist.

Danke jedenfalls,

Georges

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Dann wird portage sich beim nächsten world-Update beschweren...

 

```
root ~# emerge -p skype

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "skype" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/skype-0.90.0.14 (masked by: package.mask)

# Gustavo Felisberto <humpback@gentoo.org> (30 Sep 2004)

# Skype is beta binary software and users complain in Gentoo Bugzilla

# Will remove this only when there is a stable Linux Skype release

- net-im/skype-0.91.0.12 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/skype-0.91.0.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/skype-0.92.0.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.
```

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Sag hast Du die Doku auch wirklich gelesen und verstanden?

 Welche portage-Version hast Du denn?

Edit: Natürlich ist portage userfreundlich, es sucht sich seine Freunde nur aus!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gekko

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Welche portage-Version hast Du denn?

 

Die Version die bei mir installiert ist ist die 2.0.51rc2. Welche hast Du? Falls nicht ich gefragt wurde:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Ne, Gekko, das Dein Portage nicht kaputt ist, weiß ich doch schon!

----------

## satyandranath

Also nach dem Ändern von 

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

 (wie vorher beschrieben), funktioniert 

```
emerge skype
```

Danke!

----------

## grumpy²

kann mir noob mal jemand erklären, wie ich nun das eue skype wirklich emergen kann? ich hab hier das gefühl jeder hat was anderes getippt und ich bin verwirrt².

ich hab noch die alte version drauf und hätt gern die neue, weil das alte skype bei mir nie richtig lief... also wenn ich jetzt nen kleinen wink bekäme wie ich nun richtig an die sache rangehe... ich wär euch sehr verbunden!

gruß,

grumpy

----------

## psyqil

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

Dann lies den Thread nochmal, und Dir sollte das schon vertrauter vorkommen. Sonst: *Quote:*   

> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

 

----------

